

Why I Am Sponsoring PyCodeConf (and what it means to you, hint: cheaper tickets) - voodootikigod
http://voodootikigod.com/why-i-am-sponsoring-pycodeconf-and-what-it-me

======
jzcoder
I find it hard to swallow the PR this is an "organic conference" and "driven
by love for the community" with a normal ticket price of $600. Even at the
$300 cost this is more than the cost of PyCon. I followed the pre-hype and
looked forward to this, that was until I saw the price tag. Maybe if they
offered $300 up front and not $600.

If you want an example of a real organic conference, for the love of the
community, check out PyTexas. This is a FREE conference this weekend.

If you live in TX/OK/LA, try to make it to College Station for a great a
little conference. Well, it started out little. I think there are over 200
people already registered.

<http://www.pytexas.org/2011/>

~~~
jbellis
PyCon is a really, really amazing deal. But don't let it set the bar
unrealistically high. $600 is still very much on the low end of midsize to
large conference. O'Reilly's Strata later this month is over $2000, for
instance.

------
mruser
Do want to go but not sure how I can justify it as a business expense.
PyCodeConf's home page makes it look more like a party/gtg than a traditional
conference, which is great, but not what the accountant is looking for.

~~~
amwb
Try giving the accountant the sponsorship brochure, it retains the graphic
design with a lot more "business focused" reasons for attending.
<http://pycodeconf.s3.amazonaws.com/PyCodeConf2011Sponsor.pdf>

